# Have new FM3 & traveling to USA on Saturday



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello,
I'm flying to the usa on saturday and will be carrying my usa passport and FM3. I was told by the attorney that i must get the fm3 stamped before flight departure in aguascalientes. Does anyone know where I go to get the FM# stamped prior to departure? I was told i would have problems with mexico immigration if i don't get the fm3 stamped before my flight and upon return. is this fm3 stamping in addition to the ususal usa passport stamping? thanks for any replies to my lame question. tom


----------



## mexliving (Mar 30, 2009)

the only thing i can tell you is.... they will have uniforms just like the imigration office you received the fm3 from..... light navy shirt and dark blue pants..... the only odd situation is.... you normally see these officials when you arrive into the mexican airport .... you do have to get the fm3 stamped... simply remember to say .. "OFFICIAL DE IMIGRACION" good luck


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe someone from Aguascalientes will turn up here, but if not, ask when you check in for the flight. It varies by airport and can change. Here in La Paz, an immigration officer used to stamp FM2/3s in the gate area during boarding, but a friend told me last month that it's now done before the boarding pass is issued. In Mexico City, there's an immigration desk as you head toward the gates, just after security.

Yes, the FM3 stamping is in addition to (or even instead of) stamping your passport, although this could also vary by location. I normally exit/enter in Mexico City or Guadalajara, and I don't think my passport has been stamped since I've had FM3 and FM2.

Immigration, generally speaking, expects exit and entry stamps to match. If you don't get the exit stamp, it will raise questions when you return, and also possibly when you go to renew your FM3.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

My cousin missed this twice the first time he flew out of Mexico City to the U.S. and the immigration on the way back gave him a lot of verbal jabs for it until he figured out on the 3rd time you had to ask at the ticket counter where to register your salida for your FM3.

You have to fill out a small form, they stamp it, you keep it and present it when you come back in.

He once went out of Guadalajara to Vegas and it was bad as he couldn't find the person and had to walk all over creation and finally found the person.

Do pay attention to this and ask for immigration.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

makaloco said:


> Maybe someone from Aguascalientes will turn up here, but if not, ask when you check in for the flight. It varies by airport and can change. Here in La Paz, an immigration officer used to stamp FM2/3s in the gate area during boarding, but a friend told me last month that it's now done before the boarding pass is issued. In Mexico City, there's an immigration desk as you head toward the gates, just after security.
> 
> Yes, the FM3 stamping is in addition to (or even instead of) stamping your passport, although this could also vary by location. I normally exit/enter in Mexico City or Guadalajara, and I don't think my passport has been stamped since I've had FM3 and FM2.
> 
> Immigration, generally speaking, expects exit and entry stamps to match. If you don't get the exit stamp, it will raise questions when you return, and also possibly when you go to renew your FM3.


thank you to all who replied-it's been a great help. tom


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Exiting Mexico, it is often difficult to find INM. However, it must be done and the Salida and Entrada pages of your FM3 or FM2 must be stamped out and in. Keep the other form with your FM document for when you return. Do not fill out an FMT (soon to be FMM) on the plane when you come back. It is illegal to have two immigration documents. There seems to be no way to avoid paying for the FMT which is charged as part of the ticket price when flying.


----------



## tjfjrabm (Dec 5, 2009)

thanks so much for the added info. i need all the help i can get. tom


----------

